# As primeiras chuvadas do outono de 2013



## Agreste (2 Out 2013 às 10:04)

Diário de Aveiro.

Água, água e mais água. O cenário no parque da Baixa de Santo António, em Aveiro, ontem de manhã, era o de uma enorme piscina com água a correr para as sargetas, que não conseguiam dar vazão ao caudal que vinha do parque. Os campos de ténis existentes no local estavam também inundados, sendo impossível a entrada na zona verde sem equipamento. Foram enviados para o local funcionários camarários para colocar barreiras e fitas para impedir a passagem naquela zona.

Diário de Coimbra

As chuvas que se têm feito sentir nos últimos dias na Figueira da Foz estão a colocar os comerciantes do Mercado da Figueira à beira de um ataque de nervos. Corredores inundados e tampas de saneamento a “saltar”, obrigam a que os comerciantes andem de vassoura na mão a tentar evitar a inundação das suas lojas, defendendo os produtos que têm à venda.

Diário de Viseu

A chuva intensa que se fez sentir ontem, durante a manhã, levou a uma inundação de parte do recinto da feira semanal, obrigando os feirantes a serem criativos para manter os pés secos. Alguns construíram pequenas barreiras em terra, outros abriram regos e também houve quem usasse as caixas de plástico que normalmente são utilizadas para transportar a mercadoria para criar um piso mais elevado.


----------

